# Những lưu ý “sống còn” khi tắm để tránh bị đột tử



## nusy (16/6/19)

Tắm là một hoạt động vệ sinh cá nhân hàng ngày. Tuy nhiên có những thói quen trở thành kiêng kị khi tắm gây ảnh hưởng đế sức khỏe thậm chỉ gây đột tử.




_Những thói quen khi tắm có thể gây đột tử mà không phải ai cũng biết (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Không nên tắm nước quá lạnh hoặc quá nóng*
Tắm nước nóng, lỗ chân lông sẽ giãn nở, giải phóng nhiệt lượng hiệu quả khiến cơ thể mát mẻ dễ chịu hơn. Nhiệt độ thích hợp nhất khi tắm vào mùa hè là khoảng 35-38 độ C tương đương với nhiệt độ cơ thể. Nhiệt độ quá cao sẽ khiến da giảm chất dầu (lipid béo), gây khô da. Nếu sử dụng máy hoặc bình nước nóng gia đình, bạn nên điều chỉnh và kiểm tra nhiệt độ nước trước khi sử dụng.

Bạn cũng nên chọn máy nước nóng có chất lượng cao, dễ điều chỉnh nhiệt độ để người lớn tuổi có thể sử dụng thuận tiện và chức năng chống bỏng hiệu quả khi dùng cho trẻ nhỏ.

*Không nên tắm ngay sau khi ăn no*
Khi vừa ăn no, hệ thống tiêu hóa bắt đầu làm việc, phần lớn huyết dịch sẽ tập trung ở dạ dày còn các cơ quan khác sẽ bị thiếu máu. Do vậy lúc này mà đi tắm ngay, toàn bộ huyết quản trong cơ thể giãn nở ra, nên da và cơ thịt đều cần nhiều máu, dạ dày không có đủ huyết dịch sẽ ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến hệ tiêu hóa. Cho nên, khi ăn xong, bạn nên nghỉ từ 20-25 phút để dạ dày hoạt động rồi hãy đi tắm.

*Không nên tắm quá muộn*
Tuyệt đối bạn không nên tắm sau 23h bởi vào đêm muộn, nhiệt độ giảm xuống nên tắm đêm sẽ không có lợi, thậm chí gây tổn hại cho sức khỏe. Điều đó gây ra nhiều chứng bệnh khác nhau nhẹ là đau đầu, mỏi cổ vai gáy, đau tay chân, tay chân cử động khó. Trường hợp nặng có thể gặp những chứng bệnh nguy hiểm gây tai biến, đột quỵ và tử vong.

*Hạn chế tắm quá lâu*




_Ngâm mình quá lâu trong bồn tắm có thể gây nguy hiểm tới tính mạng (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Rất nhiều người có thói quen tắm lâu, ngâm mình trong bồn tắm để thư giãn thoải mái. Tuy nhiên việc kéo dài thời gian tắm quá lâu cực kỳ có hại cho sức khỏe, làm cơ thể thêm mệt mỏi thậm chí tim bị thiếu máu và thiếu khí. Trường hợp nặng hơn có thể khiến co thắt động mạch vành, rối loạn nhịp tim và gây đột tử.

*Sau khi vận động không nên tắm ngay*
Sau khi bạn vận động, nhịp tim vẫn còn hơi nhanh, nhiệt độ cơ thể vẫn còn cao, lỗ chân lông còn mở lớn. Nên lúc này dù bạn có tắm bằng nước nóng hay nước lạnh cũng đều không tốt cho cơ thể.
Nếu bạn tắm nước nóng sẽ làm máu không lưu thông đến những bộ phận quan trọng của cơ thể, dẫn tới tình trạng thiếu máu tim, não cục bộ, khiến bạn cảm thấy chóng mặt, buồn nôn và nhiều bệnh nghiêm trọng khác.
Còn nếu bạn tắm ngay bằng nước lạnh, khi cơ thể vẫn còn đang trong chế độ tăng cường trao đổi chất, các mô mạch co giãn, mồ hôi đổ nhiều, nước lạnh sẽ làm mất sự cân bằng cơ thể. Điều này khiến cơ thể không thể nhanh chóng sản sinh ra một lượng nhiệt lớn phân bố khắp người để đáp ứng lại nhiệt lạnh từ bên ngoài nên dễ bị bệnh, nguy hiểm hơn là dẫn đến đột quỵ.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

